# Can I live on this offer



## tman81 (Jul 21, 2008)

I have recently been offered 13500 AED/month (8500 AED/month for the first 3 months). Is this enough to live on in Dubai. I've done some research but would like to hear what others have to say. Still nervous about moving to Dubai but think it would be a good life experience. Thanks for any help!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi and welcome

Whether you will be able to survive on that amount will depend on many factors...such as:
Are you coming alone or with a family?
Does that include a housing allowance or any allowance (car/phone/insurance etc)
Is the lower wage for 3 months part of your probation etc?


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

Depends entirely on your life style. There are people working with salaries as low as 500 dihams per month and upto 50000 dirhams per month. The boy who cleans my car is getting 350 dhs per month from his company. I asked him about his savings .. he managed to save 12000 dirhams in 5 years. Whereas me and wife working for years and always have 12000 outstanding on credit card


----------



## tman81 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi,
I would be coming alone. The 13500 is including 5000 AED for housing and 1500 for transportation after the 3 month probation period. So for the first 3 months I would get 8500 per month with transportation included in this figure. They provide shared housing for first 3 months. Is this sufficient? Thanks again for any help.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

tman81 said:


> Hi,
> I would be coming alone. The 13500 is including 5000 AED for housing and 1500 for transportation after the 3 month probation period. So for the first 3 months I would get 8500 per month with transportation included in this figure. They provide shared housing for first 3 months. Is this sufficient? Thanks again for any help.



As you will not be paying anything towards accommodation during the probation period and provided that you do not have to travel far to work, then it will certainly be doable, depending on your lifestyle.

Once you have to start factoring in your accommodation, a lot will depend on what you are looking for, which area and the rent. I would say that you will have to share for a while in order to be able to live a comfortable lifestyle. It would be almost impossible to afford a studio, as then you would have to factor in 5% agent's fees, 5% deposit as well as the fact that the rent has to be paid upfront for a whole year. Accommodation on its own, will cost you a tidy sum!!

Whether you manage to live on your salary will depend entirely on your lifestyle. If you love the flashy cars and the 'bling blings', then it would be a serious struggle but obviously if you are looking for a modest lifestyle, then yes, you can live on this. You won't have a lot left over to save but you won't starve either!

Best of luck with the new job!


----------

